# Back to the basics, 06 tundra ext. Cab install



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

after what seems like 4 months straight of upper end SQ intensive installs, it feels quite nice to finish the year with 3 straight basic installs. These are prolly the most simple jobs i have done in a while and also the lowest budgeted ones. 

this is the first of the 3, a 2006 toyota tundra extended cab.

the goals:

1. to create a nice overall sounding system in a purely daily driven vehicle

2. to stay with in a low budget but still produce a decent result

3. to keep most of the system hidden away from view

if this was the summer, this install prolly would have taken me about 2.5 to 3 days, but instead, with the temp hovering around 45-50 all week, watching the fiberglass drying was like pulling teeth lol..

just a few pics since i didnt really take that many during hte build.

the signal starts with umm...older pionner premier headunit. i have no idea what model number is (didnt bother to read it), i would say at least 6 years old?  but it works well and sounds fine, just reads MP3s kinda slow:










for the front stage, a pair of Zapco's new shallow ZSL 165 6.5" two way components were chose becuase of their shallow mounting depths, whcih the tundra needs due to its very limited clearance in the stock lower door location.

so here are the doors sound proofed, new baffle made up, and the midbasses mounted:



















didnt get to take any pics of the tweeters but they are mounted high in the door (this is a tundra with the 4 speaker location sans stock tweeter in door). Not my favorite location for tweets, but when i tried kicks, the stage was way too low with this high seating position. so uppder door it is 

moving on, a single amp powers the system, an image dynamics Q450.4 sends 75 watts to each front speaker, and bridged sends 250 watts or so to the subs. after ripping every thing out of the car in search of a good moutning location, i eventually decided under the driver seat. it was literally the only place in the car that could accomodate this amp and while staying hidden. the behind the back seat route, which works for double cabs, dont offer nearly enough space in the ext. cab.

anyway, so here is the amp along with the passives and all the wiring organized. it was a tight fit but it clears fine and you can slide the seat up and down as fast as lighting without having to worry about hitting anything. i wrapped the terminals with eletrical tape and then ziptie, to prevent anyhting metalic falling down by the seats and shorting anything. also put a piece of 3/4" mdf at the very end, so if an errand foot slides forward, it will hit that instead of hte amp itself (though i doubt anyhting will happen to the amp's metal heatsink:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so finally, the last piece is the subbox, whcih also accounts for 60 plus percent of hte work that goes into the truck.

the only real place to do a hidden subbox was under hte passenger rear seat. there is a stock metal bracket that basically serves to prop up the carpet and let the seat sit on it, once that is removed, i first made a floor mold of the entire area, with about 8 layers of cloth:










next a top baffle was made up for two image dynamics ID8s, the mounting plane itself is recessed 3/4" to prevent the surround or cone from hitting the bottom of the cushion. the front of the baffle is open to allow air to escape so that when the seat is down, it doesnt form a vacuum over the subs.










note that all the edges are rabeted to allow for stappling of fleece.

then, the top baffle is secured into place via spacers, so it matches the stock height and orientation:



















skipping a few steps, fleece was then stapled and pulled across to form the shape, and resin applied, once that was dried (teeth pullingly slow and painful), the box was reinfoced from the inside via 5 more layers of fiberglass, and then about 3 quarts of resin/duraglass mixture (this pretty much makes the tiny areas around the edges where i couldnt get mat into almost solid)

so here is the final result of that work, prior to carpeting:



















then it was just about carpeting it and plopping it into the truck. since my local supplier didnt have any carpet that comes close to matching the stock color, i use the standard premium graphite flexform carpet i have on hand, thought about black but that would get dirty even faster. evntually, if i can find a nonbacked carpet that matches stock, i may rewrap it.

so here it is in the car, subs wired up, matches the stock shape and countour, and you can sit on top it no problem and get a nice butt massage lol










thats it, just a real quick and simple job, made into a longer job due to mother nature hehe


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice and simple, I like it!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Yet another winner!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

after hearing some of your work at the recent meet i bet that simple instal,

*SOUNDS REALLY GOOD.*


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, its not bad...i mean, maybe i am too spoiled by all the high end active sq installs lately, i would say the single biggest problem with tihs truck, given the budget and constraints, is the tweeter location, too low results in low sound stage, and high in the door can get a bit bright. i have the highs cut way down on the HU 

but the subs have a surprising amount of output, way more than i thought


----------



## frmdrkside (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm calling copyright infringement or something!!










Nah, great minds just think alike!!! LOL

Looks great, as always Bing!!

I agree these trucks have surprisingly good bass output, even with up firing woofers.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hahaha Jay, acutally, your picture was one of several i consulted before deciding on mine. however, i didnt think i was acutally going to use it...lol

cuase right up to the point i got the truck in, i thought it was a DOUBLE cab, not an extended cab, (remember the doublecab question i posted on insider?LOL)

once i saw that its an extended cab though, my mind flashed right back to yours. but next time, supply more detailed step by step pics so i can copy it wholesale 

haha thanks jay for your idea


----------



## frmdrkside (Jul 13, 2008)

Should have asked, I have them....LOL

Although they look exactly like yours. That's what caught my attention the most. I was looking at the build pics going, wait a minute, did I build that.....lol

BTW, we just did a job on a '96 Impala SS, wierd huh. How many of those cars are still around?? Haven't worked on one of those in a long time. Nothing as custom as the one you did, as we were just correcting some issues with an existing system. I forgot how good those cars can sound. Hopefully I'll get to listen to the one you did sometime.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice work as always, clean and simple!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah the impala was very impressive despite the lack of tuning  the interior really suites well, brings me back to the day when i heard steve cornell's iasca world champion SS, man wa si blown away 

acutally, just kidding on more details, your pics were more than detailed enough for me to figure out what you did. i had most of the idea already in my head, i think the mian thing hta really helped, was knowing that the bracket below is removable. without seeing it, i may not have even tried to look under the stock carpet and just assumed it was part of the floor and i need to mold in a drop down tub. 

thanks bud!

b


----------

